# Pregnancy and cramping - IBS?????



## mega (Dec 17, 2003)

Hi everyoneI am new here, have been suffering from IBS since I was about 14 and it ranges in severity depending on what is happening in my life. I get D more than C, and milk products make me terribly terribly ill.My question is this: I am now 4 weeks pregnant. I am cramping a lot, but it feels like IBS to me...no spotting or any other signs of a miscarriage and my family doctor isn't too concerned. That doesn't help when I am sitting here and the cramps start though. I have had two attacks since being test positive a week ago.Did any of you who have been pregnant with IBS experience cramping in the first trimester or onwards and is this just part of the 'ibs and pregnancy' experience?Thank you very much,Meghan


----------



## cakes1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Hi Meghan,I have two kids and during both pregnancies I suffered a lot due to my IBS. Many sleepless nights and actually with my second one, my doctor gave me diclectin (sp?) to help because I couldn't eat anything without getting cramps and nauseated and by the end of my 4th month I was actually 4 pds less than when I started out. (I never had 'morning sickness')When you are pregnant you are so intune and anxious with what is going on in your body, that every twinge you wonder about.(or at least I did)When you get these cramps does a BM follow? That would be a clue as to whether it is your IBS or not. You know your IBS symptoms the best, have the symptoms changed since you got pregnant?I wouldn't worry too much about it (that will only make it worse!) unless you see some other signs that there is a problem. (ie. spotting)Try to enjoy being pregnant - it is a wonderful time, even with IBS.Good luck and congratulations!MMPS. try searching the web maybe there is something re: pregnancy and ibs - I don't know.


----------



## mega (Dec 17, 2003)

Thanks so much MMI did do a search on pregnancy and IBS and this is the site I pulled up lol. To answer your question, yes sometimes a bm follows the cramping, sometimes not...but that is just the same as my regular ibs problems.I went to my doctor yesterday to confirm. He examined me, my colon is irritated (when isn't it???) and figures it is the increase in the progestrone, which is the same hormone that makes IBS worse before your period. So I am just to take it easy, rest a lot and lie down if the cramps get bad. He said not to be too concerned unless it gets rhythmic and really sharp. That is for anyone else who ever needs to know the same thing. In the meantime, I am definitely enjoying being pregnant, it is very exciting, and I refuse to let my ibs spoil it in anyway.Also, I read recently that Kelsey Grammer's wife has severe IBS and so has decided to use a surrogate mom as she can't carry on her own because of the ibs. Sounds strange to me, I haven't heard of anyone not being able to have kids because of IBS, have you?Thanks for you well wishes, and Merry Christmas to you and your family.meg


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2004)

hi all: i'm just trying to get pregnant and am about a month into an episode of ibs... do you all have any more info on health issues/ does ibs affect nutritional absoption? can this be a worry for pregnancy? where can we find more info?thanks and enjoy the babies!!


----------



## amy22 (Mar 6, 2001)

Wow, I'm not alone! I'm almost 7 wk pregnant and I had a gas attack today. I thought I was going to miscarry but I could kinda tell it was trapped gas. It hurt so bad though. My friend, who is a nurse, told me to stick close to bed because it may be a miscarriage, but I'm pretty sure the pains are gas. I read in the Mayo Pregnancy Book that progestrone slows down your whole digestive system. Us people with IBS-C don't need this!! Today I had 2 BMs and now feel better. C always gets me tied up in knots, but I think during pregnancy I should expect it to be worse. I'm just ultimately scared of being 8 months pregnant, straining with a BM, and having a baby in the toilet!! Yeesh! I would hope this wouldn't happen, but we've all heard stories like this, I'm sure. Anyway, you're not alone. I'm not doing anything right now to deal with this, but if you have any ideas let me know.


----------



## Bathroomqueen (Jun 20, 2003)

My IBS (D) was horrible during my first trimester! But it got much better during the 2nd.. I was actually a bit constipated which is just fine with me! I had my little boy 2 weeks ago and am still constipated but things seem to be getting more frequent so I have no idea what the future holds. I hear that symptoms tend to flare up after delivery so I'm not very optimistic.Congrats on your pregnancies by the way! Babies are so sweet, I just love my little Jesse to death!!


----------



## babigurl_21 (Mar 24, 2004)

Hello! and CONGRATULATIONS!! I am also 4 weeks pregnant, and let me tell u...my flareups are bad right now!







Hopefully, things will get better in the 2nd trimester. But I too, am doing my best to enjoy my prgnancy experience to the fullest. Even if I am sick almost everyday of the week. I figure that the reward in the end is really what makes up for it! Hang in there!


----------



## briland23 (Sep 11, 2002)

I'm four weeks preggo too and the gas pain and D are terrible! I am usually IBS-C but not right now! The pain is so intense, but it usually ends in a bm with no spotting. I figure the pain is jut preparing me for the contractions later on.Is anyone experiencing an itching going on? I know that pregnant women are prone to yeast infections due to the high levels of hormones and all. I've been itching like crazy this morning. I guess I'll bring it up to the doc today.Congrats to all!


----------



## melindastone132 (Apr 7, 2016)

If you're still not sure whether or not you're pregnant, now would be a great time to confirm. At this point there should be signs, such as missed menstrual periods, hormonal changes, and nausea and vomiting. Read more about 4 weeks pregnant here: http://motherhow.com/4-weeks-pregnant/


----------

